# Super cover white blocking my screen 3 colour print.



## Spin92 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Guys, 

So I have seen similar posts but none dealing with my specific problem.

Im an independant printer who seems to have had a few strokes of luck with a lot of customers, I have been doing small runs of T shirts and other printed good for people in no more than two colours with relatively few issues, but I have just had an order for 100 T shirts with a 3 colour design. 

I have registered the 3 layers nicely and am all ready to print- I thought I could do it without a proper flash dryer which after about half an hour I realised I couldn't but also the Permaset Super Cover White that Im using as my Base colour and colour 1 is blocking up my screen after printing only 4 or five T shirts - my screens are also about 90T mesh - how ever the design is quite fine so they need to be. 

I am dubious about watering it down as I already have to pass the ink through twice and dry in between to get sufficient coverage and I don't really have the option to use plastisol inks as the whole set up is domestic and screens are washed out in my bathroom...

So basically I need tips ideas or just some reassurance that buying a flash dryer is going to speed (and warm) the process up enough to stop the screens blocking or are there other measures I can take too? 

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

You need a flash if you are going to do an under base. I don't have any experience with those water based inks, but you have to set the under base before you can print over top of it. 

There is not really a way around it unless you want to pursue discharge inks for this design. Probably something you want to experiment with a head of time and not on a pending order.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

90T (230 in the US) is way too small an opening for super cover. Permaset recommends 32T (roughly 86 in the U.S.) That, coupled with waiting for the underbase to dry a bit because you have no flash, is why you're clogging. Honestly, you would probably still clog even with a flash. Gotta bump up that screen opening, and get a flash.

The key to waterbased printing is to be constantly on the move. Once you have to sit and wait for something, you're doomed.


----------

